# إستفسار حول دائرة سيطرة



## نزار ساجد (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
لدي موضوع ارجو مساعدتي فيه وهو دائرة سيطرة الكترونية للسيطرة على فولتية مولد مستمر d.c generator مقدار الفولتية 85 فولت بتيار قليل ..مع الشكر 

سلام احمد


----------



## ahmedeldeep (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز دعنا نتعرف أكثر على موضوعك


----------



## هيا العاني (31 مايو 2006)

الاخ نزار المحترم....
بخصوص استفسارك حول تصميم دائرة سيطره وكما قال الاخ احمد الديب المحترم نرجو ان تعطينا تفاصيل اخرى لنتمكن من تقديم المساعده انشاء الله.
ويمكنك استخدام قنطره(Bridge) لتحويل الفولتيه المتناوبة (AC) والصادر من المولد الى فولتيه مستمره (DC) ومستقرة نسبياً (Low Ripple) فنرجو منك توضيح اكثر وهل انت تريد هذه الدائرة للدراسة ام لاستخدامات اخرى والله الموفق
اختك
المهندسة 
هيا العاني


----------



## المهندس التقني (1 يونيو 2006)

ارجو ان توضح اكثر


----------

